# General > Recipes >  toastie fillings

## scaraben

I've just aquired a new toastie maker and I'm delighted with it. I have made a toastie with ham+ tomato+cheese slices+cranberry sauce and its delicious. However as I'm not a lover of veg. I find myself a bit restricted....................
Anyone got some more suggestions ??

----------


## Piglet

Smoked sausage & cheese  or for a change Banana u can also add some chocolate drops (it is delicious)  ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Oh my all time favorites

1. Mince Beef with Gravy, White Cheddar
2. Chilli and Cheese
3. Chicken Curry
4. Ham, Edam and sliced tomato and onion!

Long time since i had a sammich toaster!  ::

----------


## pedromcgrory

left over bolognase if right spelling or curry ,bacon bean,,black pudding sliced thin we beans ,corned beef ,sliced red pudding anything really u have in u can try ,nothing better than experimenting a new toastie lol :Smile:  have to add brown sauce though well i do :Smile:

----------


## Angela

We had sliced leftover turkey with gravy at Christmas & that made great toasties, all sort of leftovers can be really tasty  :Grin:  especially with some gravy or sauce...

----------


## scaraben

Thank you for these suggestions friends I'll have a go !!

----------


## Hibeechick

Beans and cheese! A mate and I used to have it at college the whole time when we were short on pennies! Also had..

Left over mince and tatties
Irish Stew
Spaghetti bolognase
Tuna and cheese
Sausages!  
Curry

The joys of being a student! lol x

----------


## Angela

> Beans and cheese! A mate and I used to have it at college the whole time when we were short on pennies! Also had..
> 
> Left over mince and tatties
> Irish Stew
> Spaghetti bolognase
> Tuna and cheese
> Sausages! 
> Curry
> 
> The joys of being a student! lol x


I still use a student cookbook -quick, cheap & tasty recipes I'd probably not remember otherwise! Lots of toastie fillings make good baked potato fillings too. :Grin:

----------


## coastown

cheese chopped up onions mixed in salad cream very tasty.

----------


## Bobinovich

I'm mad on cheese & onion sandwiches and they're just as lush as toasties.  For a little extra zing fry the onions first.  Out of this world!

----------


## peedie wifie

Bacon and Brie is delicious, have to cook the bacon first but well worth it! ::

----------


## WeeBurd

<blush> Cheese, marmite & beetroot. You may think that sounds revolting,  but I swear it's super tasty!  :Grin:

----------


## foxy-jnr

i suggest left over super noodles (chicken flavours the best) and cheese it's great

----------


## candyfloss

Bacon grill ( the stuff you get in a tin ) and onions  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

I think that buttery scrambled egg with some bacon in it would make a lovely toastie filling. Yum  :Grin:

----------


## Bradcon

tinned tuna with onion mixed with salad cream., cheese and beans, bacon & beans,

----------


## cliffhbuber

Grilled cheese with sliced dill pickles - onions optional.
Grilled cheese, tomato, red onions, romaine lettuce - garlic optional.

----------


## justine

I like, sausage and beans for breakfast, then for lunch a cheese ahm and leek toastie,........Tuna, sweetcorn,chopped peppers(yello are the best).in fact i think you could put almost anything that you like on one.....

----------


## hairydog

Health Option.......Thin sliced apple sprinkle with cinnamon on wholemeal bread ........mmmmmmmmm ::

----------


## Wish

Mature cheddar and pineapple!!

----------


## SNOWDOG

Ham, cheese and sliced onion with a sprinkle of garlic granules!   ::

----------

